# Venous thrombolysis



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm coding a patient who had venous thrombolysis (catheter) started early in the day in the subclavian vein.  The patient is brought down for a "catheter check" later in the day.   My question is that because the patient came down in the same day, the lysis check is not billable?  The patient also had a catheter check the next day and a stent was placed in the subclavian vein.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 14, 2013)

Jim Pawloski said:


> I'm coding a patient who had venous thrombolysis (catheter) started early in the day in the subclavian vein.  The patient is brought down for a "catheter check" later in the day.   My question is that because the patient came down in the same day, the lysis check is not billable?  The patient also had a catheter check the next day and a stent was placed in the subclavian vein.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Jim, 
You are correct, cpt 37212 includes all thrombolysis related procedures (cath checks) performed for the first date of service. The next day check would be 37213 or 37214 depending on whether thrombolysis was continued or ended. The stent can be billed separately.

HTH


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 14, 2013)

dpeoples said:


> Jim,
> You are correct, cpt 37212 includes all thrombolysis related procedures (cath checks) performed for the first date of service. The next day check would be 37213 or 37214 depending on whether thrombolysis was continued or ended. The stent can be billed separately.
> 
> HTH



Thanks Danny,
That what I thought, and did.  The case ended the next day with the stent and I billed 37214 and the stent.

Thanks again,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

